# Ghost hunting meet



## Rapide561

Hi

All being well, I am going ghost hunting in November. The plan will be to pitch in the grounds of a haunted castle and await developments. There will be a ghost leader on hand, and various other activities. 

I know this is not everyones cup of tea, but is anyone interested in this type of thing. 

I do not know the exact date yet, or the venue, as there are so many "most haunted" castles! 

Russell


----------



## 88781

Cliffords tower at York is very popular Russ, featured on the TV 'most haunted' tour guides are held with Mediums and Psychic Investigators, worth a gooooogle search, fascinating results!

Dave


----------



## julie798

*Ghosts*

If we are here, i'm up for it, nothing like a good ghost to get the adrenalin going, keep us informed


----------



## dawnraider

Russell, 

Yes please count Margaret and myself in, we will be there, wherever it is.

Mind you we once booked a physic / medium but she had to cancel at short notice due to unforeseen circumstances !


thanks Ken


----------



## artona

Hi Russell

Great idea, we are well up for it


stew


----------



## artona

Hi

I must be tired, It took me a reread to get Kens joke

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: - at the joke
    -at me  

stew


----------



## dawnraider

Sorry do not want to rain on anyones parade, but maybe a few days earlier 31 st October Halloween perhaps.

Ken


----------



## gazza333

keep me informed of dates etc. the wife would love this


----------



## clodhopper2006

we'll come. Are ghost sightings garanteed?


----------



## Velvettones

once slept in a tent in a field with a strange lump in the middle for a week - barely slept a wink it was very spooky at night (unnatural noises even in a tent - people walking around it and zipper clinking in the still air etc)

got home and looked the field up, found out the mound was a tumulus (ancient burial mound)

i'm up for some ghost hunting


----------



## annej

I would be interested if it isn't too far away for a weekend trip. 

Anne


----------



## carolgavin

We would be well up for this but ditto annejs sentiments that it isn't too far away. 
Does anyone watch most haunted sad to say we love it :lol: :lol:


----------



## annej

I love ghosts, but only because I haven't met one yet, or at least I don't think so :roll: 

Anne


----------



## damondunc

Spooky,We were talking to someone the other day who has a haunted house in York and will be doing tours , we could have a word with him and see if he will cut us a deal 


Chris


----------



## annetony

What a great idea, I am very interested, once slept in a haunted hall (with friends) to raise money for equipment for the baby unit, and it was scary to say the least, we heard footsteps all night long amongst other things. this is just up my street :lol: :lol: 

If we can make it we will


Anne


----------



## 93716

could be worth enquiring as i believe you can camp in the grounds

Tutbury Castle

Ghost Hunts


----------



## Rapide561

*Haunted meets*

Hi

Yes, Tutbury Castle - I used to work with a lad who lived near Burton and and I seemed to think there are "trails" you can go on too.

York - yip - another good one.

I am also hoping to visit Pengersick Castle but that is right down in the South West.

Chris - yes - any info would be good.

Do we prefer to camp on site. or somewhere like York for instance where we can camp outside the city and jump on a bus etc to do a ghost walk.

At Pengersick, I am wanting to sleep with the ghosts if there are any. I have never seen one though.

Russell


----------



## julie798

*GHOSTS*

I would think that, in order to get the atmosphere, you would have to be there in the dark, I saw a ghost once ( so i was told) but i would not of know, if people had not of explained what I saw was a german guard, I was in a factory that had been a prisoner of war camp year's before. :? 
Didn't scare me at the time, but I never went back to that part of the factory again on my own.


----------



## dawnraider

Can I suggest we have a bring a bottle party....

wait for it you know whats coming





spirits only ?


sorry Ken


----------



## gazza333

been looking at the ghost hunts and for a night of ghost hunting from 9pm to 5am it seems to be between £50-90 a person.sure its cheaper for a private booking.. would be good if we could arrange a weekend somewhere where we can camp in the grounds of a ghosty place and have a friday night or saturday night ghost hunt.

gary and mary


----------



## Rapide561

*Ghost meets*

Hi

I can only find one place in Cornwall where you can pitch in the grounds.

Other option is to have a weekend away somewhere, but go on a ghost walk etc.

R


----------



## gibb

count us in sounds great! Please keep us informed of any further developments. York sounds good.

gibby n moe


----------



## greenasthegrass

We were up at Ravenglass mid Feb and Muncaster Castle does special weeks around end of October - its very organised and eerie apparently! We were thinking of going there but would love to go to a Rally/informal meet though and scare ourselves thoroughly witless. We down road from York so don't mind but Muncaster Castle did look good.

Just a thought. CC&C site at Ravenglass is lovely and spooky too!

Greenie!


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I may be interested depending on where it is and how far we have to travel. I think to get the best out of it, we would have to go for the camping in the grounds of, etc.

I know there is a tank museum in Norfolk, that was on most haunted, not a pretty setting though, but supposed to be good for sightings. I dont know if you could camp in grounds though, but its near Kelling Heath campsite.

kind regards


----------



## Rapide561

*Ghost busters*

Hi

The big problem with this is camping on site - it seems not possible anywhere.

I am thinking of maybe a weekend in York, with a ghost walk or something.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill

> I am thinking of maybe a weekend in York, with a ghost walk or something


 Russel we could be intrested in this, as my oldest daughter is very keen as is the wife. I will stop and keep and eye on the vans  ....

Richard...


----------



## greenasthegrass

Just had a look at Rowntree Park in York fully booked up all weekends in Oct & Nov - someone should tell York Council they could be on to a winner opening another one.

I want to go away right now but can't - boo hooo!  :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## damondunc

Duncan has spoken to the Man about his haunted house and there will be a discount available for a group booking and if there is more than 12 he can hopefully arrange to let us stay the night .

I tried the website www.hauntedhouseyork.co.uk but it doesn't seem to be live yet

Chris


----------



## Rapide561

*Ghost hunting*

Hi

Well that's a good start Chris.

I suppose a date is next - late Ocotber or mid November - as it will be dark etc etc.???

R


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hi Russ Darlink

Have you got any further news on this?

Regards

Greenie


----------



## 92859

*ghostly*

Greetings,

Both Chris and I would be interested in this meet Russell, but please don't keep us in the dark! 

_John Bradford, a Dublin University student, was on the side of 
the Road hitchhiking on a very dark night and in the midst of a 
storm.

The night was rolling on and no car went by. The storm was so
Strong he could hardly see a few feet ahead of him. Suddenly, 
he saw a car slowly coming towards him and stopped. John, 
desperate for shelter and without thinking about it, got into the 
car and closed the door.. only to realise there was nobody 
behind the wheel and the engine wasn't on!!

The car started moving slowly. John looked at the road ahead 
and saw a curve approaching. Scared, he started to pray, 
begging for his life. Then, just before the car hit the curve, a 
hand appeared through the window and turned the wheel.

John, paralysed with terror, watched as the hand repeatedly 
came through the window, but never touched or harmed him. 
Shortly thereafter John saw the lights of a pub appear down
the road, so, gathering strength, he jumped out of the car and 
ran to it.

Wet and out of breath, he rushed inside and started telling 
everybody about the horrible experience he had just had.

A silence enveloped the pub when everybody realised he was
crying and...wasn't drunk. Suddenly, the door opened, and two 
other people walked in from the stormy night. They, like John, 
were also soaked and out of breath. Looking around, and 
seeing John Bradford sobbing at the bar, one said to the other...

"Look Paddy.....there's that bloody idiot that got in the car
while we were pushing it!!!!"_


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Haunted meets*



Rapide561 said:


> At Pengersick, I am wanting to sleep with the ghosts if there are any. I have never seen one though.
> 
> Russell


Blimey Russell you wouldn't catch me sleeping with ghosts - it would give me the willies! Ha ha ha! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue

PS If we are still in the UK at that time of year then count us in cos it sounds my cup of tea.


----------



## Rapide561

*Ghosts*

Hi

I had a couple of replies from ghost places, but none were able to offer overnight pitching.

Options remaining include using the Caravan Club in York centre for a weekend break, with a ghost walk of York one evening.

Pengersick is the place to be though, but it is a very long journey for most members.

The other option is to have a spooky meet instead. So, for instance, we play bobbing apples etc, but I will also get the "analyse your handwriting" going for a small fee - donated to the dog rescue places.

Let me think of some dates and so on.

R


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Russell,

Well if Annette came along she might be able to add a bit of intrigue to the evening as she often gets 'vibes' about people and although she cannot give readings to order like a medium does, if she does get any 'vibes' (and it just happens out of the blue there is no way she can make it happen) what she says or what she feels is generally spot on and many people have been amazed by what she has told them about their life etc. I know Nette finds the whole subject of the paranormal fascinating and I am sure she too would be interested in coming along if she too is still in the UK at that time - so dependant on where and when it is you can put both our names down for sure.

Sue


----------



## 107012

I am a working medium and so would be up for it. OH is scared though?? :roll:


----------



## Briarose

Lbusdriver said:


> I am a working medium and so would be up for it. OH is scared though?? :roll:


 Just a question do you really mean that you are a medium if so Russell what about a phsycic supper.

I wouldn't really fancy a ghost walk/hunting but something like a phsycic supper would be different, we couldn't make the Halloween Weekend though as it is the end of half term week, so we are usually quite busy at the shop.


----------



## 107012

Yes I am and I would be intrested if others are too?


----------



## Rapide561

*Ghost meet*

Hi

Yes, that would do. I think I suggested that rather than the ghost hunt, we could do an evening of whatever. I will do hand writing analysis.

Russell


----------



## Briarose

Great it would be good if we could sort something out...............Sonesta has no internet access until Fri but am sure she would be interested too.


----------



## badger

Is this where we all put the willies up one another 8O ................or is that a different sort of meet....


----------



## Briarose

badger said:


> Is this where we all put the willies up one another 8O ................or is that a different sort of meet....


Oohhhhher


----------



## PAT4NEIL

cheeky reply!!!!(to badger)

Have you decided on a date as I am interested, as long as it not too serious and fun.

Let me know
Pat


----------



## buellster

Hi, have you considered Chillingham Castle Northumberland, its been shown on most haunted. There's a caravan club cl within a short walk and four miles away in Wooler there are two other sites Riverside and Highburn House. Chillingham Castle has a web site might be worth a look cheers Paul


----------



## baldybazza

Just checked the web site and it looks a possibility. 

Russell are you still interested.

Jan


----------



## Rapide561

*Ghost meet*

Hi

I am up for anything. If we could combine a ghost meet with an evening of mystery and clairvoyancy that would be good.

Is the campsite within EASY walking distance of the hainted place?

R


----------



## baldybazza

I have had a quick look and as Paul has said there is a cl nearby but that would only take 5 vans, don't know if the castle would let us park overnight there, what do you reckon. Jan


----------



## Briarose

Hi Russ sorry that would be too far for us


----------



## buellster

The castle has a car park in a wood at the end of the main drive , it will be closed out of the main tourist season, there is a big firework display on the wekend near bonfire night, otherwise if it can be arranged it should hold the required number of vans. regards Paul


----------



## gibb

sounds good to us Gibb


----------



## cobaltkoala

*Very Interested*

Look forward to more information and planning for this.

As a mere mortal who lived in Lllandogger trow in bristol we know hey exist!!!!


----------



## Rapide561

*Mystery evening*

Hi

Does anyone know the website of the castle etc etc?

Russell

My views at this stage, given how unlikely it is that we can pitch anywhere, is to have a "spooky evening" of our own making. If need be I will put a white sheet on my head and run about at 1.00am in the morning.

R


----------



## baldybazza

Link is here http://www.chillingham-castle.com/

but I think the sheet idea is best.

Jan


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Mystery evening*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know the website of the castle etc etc?
> 
> Russell
> 
> My views at this stage, given how unlikely it is that we can pitch anywhere, is to have a "spooky evening" of our own making. If need be I will put a white sheet on my head and run about at 1.00am in the morning.
> 
> R


Russell I am giggling that much I can hardly type as I can just imagine you running around with a white sheet over your head at 1.00am in the morning whailing whooooooooooooo whoooooooooooo! Now if I were to chase after you that would be even funnier but on 2nd thoughts if I was to tear around behind on my mobility scooter we could make that look like a ghostly & eerie horseless stagecoach and have eveyone quaking in their boots!


----------



## Rapide561

*Ghosts*

Sue

Stranger things have happened - just look at how I learned to rollerscate - safely attached to a supermarket trolley for balance!

R

Trollies are good value for £1 at ASDA.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Northumbria would be too far for us to come.

I know a couple of weeks ago there was a haunted night watch at Kelvedon Hatch Secret Nuclear Bunker, Essex, they often hire it out for parties.

The website is www.secretnuclearbunker.com

It is a bit eerie at night down there, I think they have a large car park, or just down the road is Camping and Caravanning club site, not sure if open then will check.(closes 3rd November2008) Probably big firework display down the road on that Saturday.

Pat


----------



## baldybazza

The KH secret bunker is eerie enough during the day let alone at night.

Jan


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I know I was there one evening when someone played a stupid practical joke, not something I would like to print.

But its pretty dark outside there at night
Pat


----------



## 92859

*ghostly*

*Greetings....................

..........................I hope you are going to wear more than just a white sheet over your head Russell, especially as this is a family site!!
*
 
 :eating: :eating:


----------



## baldybazza

*Re: ghostly*



Humber-Traveller said:


> *Greetings....................
> 
> ..........................I hope you are going to wear more than just a white sheet over your head Russell, especially as this is a family site!!
> *
> 
> :eating: :eating:


Don't be a spoil sport I was getting quite excited.

Jan


----------



## Briarose

Hi Russ maybe we could organise a 2nd meet nearer for us :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Ghost meets*

Hi

This seems to be popular so....

I am thinking of.....two meets......one in the York/Leeds/Sheffield area and the other in the West Mids maybe.

Rather than ghost hunting at this stage, the theme could be mystery, spooky stuff and so on.

I would propose that, on at least one meet, each person writes down approximately 50 words in a paragraph. These are placed in a sealed envelope and delivered to me. I will analyse the hand writing and write what sort of personality I think that person is. This is not fortune telling, but there are folks that believe the handwriting relects a personality and so on. I would levy a small charge for this - and the proceeds divded equally between Weimaraner Rescue and Cancer Research.

Also, I shall look at ghost walks and so on and try to go on a couple and see if they are worth the money. We can do a ghost meet at a later date.

I am thinking of maybe late October/November for the meets. DArk evenings, home made parkin, toffee apples and so on.

What do you think?

Russell


----------



## Briarose

Sounds good Russ :wink: we def won't be able to do late Oct (half term week) but maybe earlier...................personally not too bothered about ghost walks etc but def anything phsycic.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Russell,

Rita and I would be up for this meet, pending when and where of course.

Jock.


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Mystery evening*



Sonesta said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know the website of the castle etc etc?
> 
> Russell
> 
> My views at this stage, given how unlikely it is that we can pitch anywhere, is to have a "spooky evening" of our own making. If need be I will put a white sheet on my head and run about at 1.00am in the morning.
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> Russell I am giggling that much I can hardly type as I can just imagine you running around with a white sheet over your head at 1.00am in the morning whailing whooooooooooooo whoooooooooooo! Now if I were to chase after you that would be even funnier but on 2nd thoughts if I was to tear around behind on my mobility scooter we could make that look like a ghostly & eerie horseless stagecoach and have eveyone quaking in their boots!
Click to expand...

No wonder there is so much interest in this :lol: :wink: Sue you could never stay awake until 1am :lol:

To be a bit serious here something odd has happened and I have just been told about it, but I don't want to post too much..........other than I wonder if someone on the other side is aware that a meet/medium might be in the offing.


----------



## Rapide561

*Mystery meet*

Hi

Well, at present I am in Oswestry even though I should have gone last week to Bala. If I am staying here for the season - I find out on Monday - the Midlands area meet could be here. Easy access from Manchester/Brum/Mid and North Wales etc.

Let's see what unfolds.

Russell

By the way, I went to see the fortune teller today, but when I got there, the shopwas closed. The sign read "closed, due to unforeseen circumstances"


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Mystery meet*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well, at present I am in Oswestry even though I should have gone last week to Bala. If I am staying here for the season - I find out on Monday - the Midlands area meet could be here. Easy access from Manchester/Brum/Mid and North Wales etc.
> 
> Let's see what unfolds.
> 
> Russell
> 
> By the way, I went to see the fortune teller today, but when I got there, the shopwas closed. The sign read "closed, due to unforeseen circumstances"


 The old ones are always the best aren't they :wink: but do you know why Gypsies don't use Durex ?

They have crystal balls and can see when it is coming :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Netty*

Netty you naughty girl!

R


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Netty*



Rapide561 said:


> Netty you naughty girl!
> 
> R


 Just getting in the mood Russ :wink: for a physcic meet that is :lol:


----------

